# Injured angelfish



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

I noticed today that one of my female angelfish has a pectoral fin injury. 

Her right pectoral fin is a little torn up, and she only occasionally moves it around, she usually keeps it pressed against her body. The injury dosent seem too bad, she's swimming around with seemingly no problem. Also where the fin is attached to the body looks a little red. 

The only two causes that i think could have happened was either she scraped herself on a rock, or she was nipped badly there. 

She is part of a breeding pair in my tank, and right now they are getting ready to lay eggs I think, so maybe the other non-breeding large male in the tank had had enough of her nipping, and nipped back. 

What should I do?


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

add stress coat. great stuff for repairing damaged fins. use it. love it.


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Great something I actuay have at home! 

Thanks!


----------

